# How Much???????????????



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

2010 Volkswagen Golf GTI MK6 Hatchback 3-Dr 2.0 TSI R (270 PS) DSG

Wait for it ............................................................... £39,990

WTF!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Where from?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry it was just a quick glance but these are the top end prices. I just find it hard to believe we are talking this price which is essentially a Golf?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

You mean a Golf R?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes ok Golf R, but more money than same spec TTS? Know what I'd rather have - Had the previous R32 surely there's not a mamouth change?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

I agree with you mate - VW's pricing has gone insane recently.

MK6 GT TDi 140 is nearly £3k more than the MK 5 GT TDi 140.... the irony is the MK 6 is a MK 5 with more a more efficient construction, in order to improve build time and profit margin.... they have also hiked up the price by a good 10% across the range.... I know, ex rates have drivin part of this, but what ever way you look at it VW are making more money off each car now...


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

leenx said:


> 2010 Volkswagen Golf GTI MK6 Hatchback 3-Dr 2.0 TSI R (270 PS) DSG
> 
> Wait for it ............................................................... £39,990
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I just looked at the online brochure and it gives the OTR price for a Golf R DSG as £31,640.00

Where did you get the 40K price form?

Josh


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Super Josh said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > 2010 Volkswagen Golf GTI MK6 Hatchback 3-Dr 2.0 TSI R (270 PS) DSG
> ...


Autotrader - in the extra options put in R and then sorted by highest price first. Quite a few stealers as well! didn't this happen when Cooper S first came on market due to supply?


----------



## 111laz111 (Feb 12, 2007)

Super Josh said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > 2010 Volkswagen Golf GTI MK6 Hatchback 3-Dr 2.0 TSI R (270 PS) DSG
> ...


That'll be the mats :lol:


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

leenx said:


> Yes ok Golf R, but more money than same spec TTS? Know what I'd rather have -


But if you really _need_ the practicality of the Golf then the TT is a non-starter?


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

leenx said:


> Yes ok Golf R, but more money than same spec TTS? Know what I'd rather have - Had the previous R32 surely there's not a mamouth change?


The same question rise again... does this make the TT/TTS a bargain? Or the TT is not much more than a Golf in a sexier less practial skin?

Of course i think the TT is well worth 20/30% premium over the Golf, but sometimes i think Audi should look for a bigger differentiation between the two. 
Golf has an amazing interior for a hatch, has all the features of the TT. Uses the same engine. It has a good sound. For the next generation its time for Audi to bring the TT even more sophistication, with some special features we can't find in a Golf, a different engine or at least a stronger version of the same engine for each variant. 
I was thinking another day about starting a new thread about TT engines... it would be about this: even if i find the 2.0 engine a gem, silk smooth and very strong i dont like the fact that the A3, the Passat, the Golf, the Tiguan among others uses the same engine as my car. A Tiguan??? Maybe Audi should be bold and make all TTs with at least a 5 cyl. 
Imagine the base TT using a detuned version of the 2.5 found in the TTRS with about 250 hp. The TTS using a 310 hp version. And finally the TTRS using a new twin turbo V6 2.9(a relatively small engine) 350+hp.

This look a little too forced at first sight, but if you think again, this makes sense to Audi in the task of getting rid of the hairdresser car stigma the TT have once for all....


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

VW's pricing is a bit odd at the moment,swopping my TT for a 170TDi GT Passat CC all the juicy bits as standard,looked at a Golf GTD and specced it up near to the CC and the Golf was £2500.00 more expensive WTF !!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

> The quality is laughable to be frank


So you want to be Frank now,I've noticed that you haven't quite been yourself lately,so it's finally come to this,you'll be the mod on the Nissan Micra site next.


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> You'd have to be totally and utterly out of your mind to pay more that 10k for a new VW.
> The quality is laughable to be frank - have you seen inside a golf or a scirocco, cheap plastic everywhere.


Following that logic then we must all be complete retards to pay more than about £14k for new TTs then?

Ant


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

The Golf R is much the same as a S3, but the S3 is cheaper? I would consider Audi to be a better brand then VW, therefore why would you want the Golf?

Get a S3, get a better spec car, better brand and save money? What are VW thinking with pricing it like that? Unless they are heavily discounting them.

But then again, the Mk6 GTi is alot more than the Mk5.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

,


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

> Sorry but the quality of the VW product is poor and the price is way over priced


I don't think that the quality is "poor" more "not as good as a TT",I rate the quality of the interior of a "C" class Merc as worse than the CC but better than the regular Passat which doesn't take much beating.I think the CC is somewhat overpriced compared to a Mondeo or Insignia but not compared to an Audi or BMW.The CC retains approx 44% of its value over three years which is similar to the Audi and BMW whereas the Ford and Vauxhall only retain about 35%.I am somewhat biased at the moment and probably trying to justify the purchase of a CC but I think for once I've bought a car with my head rather than my heart.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Saw one in our local dealer for £35k. Like others have said, I appreciate that it's been tweaked, but it's still just a Golf. It's kind of a strange price band for it to be in. For that sort of money, you're starting to get some serious kit.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Kell said:


> Like others have said, I appreciate that it's been tweaked, but it's still just a Golf.


An interesting point.

Is an M5 just a 5 series?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Wolfsburger said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Like others have said, I appreciate that it's been tweaked, but it's still just a Golf.
> ...


To a lot of people yes. I saw an E61 m5 on Friday and it was carbon black (as mine is) and even had the same wheels as mine. The only visual clues from the outside that it was anything other than a vanilla 5 series were the quad exhaust, diffusor and the bling on on the wings. To anyone but the car geek, it could have been a 520d.

I'm going to be a hypocrite nor and say that I love Q cars like the M5 and the Rs6 but I just don't think something from VW is worth that kind of cash. HIstory would seem to bear that out too - anyone remember how 'succesful' the Phaeton was?

I guess my original point is that there's no precedent. M5s have been around for almost as long as the 5 series so people know and expect a halo model. How many people do you know that bought a Passat R36 for example?


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Kell said:


> I'm going to be a hypocrite nor and say that I love Q cars like the M5 and the Rs6 but I just don't think something from VW is worth that kind of cash. HIstory would seem to bear that out too - anyone remember how 'succesful' the Phaeton was?
> 
> I guess my original point is that there's no precedent. M5s have been around for almost as long as the 5 series so people know and expect a halo model. How many people do you know that bought a Passat R36 for example?


Hmm, I don`t know anybody that has bought a Passat R36 thankfully. It`s horses for courses to be honest. I can`t understand how anybody can pay over £20k for a MINI but there are poeple out there who do.

The Golf will sell I expect in reasonably small numbers. I`d have one over an S3 for example and I`m a former S3 owner. In fact, I`d probably have an Octavia VRS over both of them and pocket the difference!

Anyway, the Phaeton is, by most accounts, an excellent car (despite Tosh saying that anybody who spends over 20p on a VW is crazy) and I suspect it`s poor sales have more to do with the people who buy cars in that price range than the actual ability of the car itself.

Perceived image is a strange thing indeed!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Wolfsburger said:



> I suspect it`s poor sales have more to do with the people who buy cars in that price range than the actual ability of the car itself.
> 
> Perceived image is a strange thing indeed!


That's kind of my point. Almost 40k for a Golf? To some it will represent the ultimate, as it's the most expensive Golf you can buy, but to others it will look like a 16k 1.4TSi.

AS you say, horses for courses. VW doesn't have the heritage of BMW and the M-series or Mercedes and AMG. Maybe that will change over time.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Following that logic then we must all be complete retards to pay more than about £14k for new TTs then?

Ant[/quote]

Why?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Nearly £40k for a Golf R is madness! Nice cars I admit but as others have said why pay that when you can have an S3 which is surely a better car and brand. I've not seen the new R but basing on my previous experiences of owning both MRK 5 R32 and new shape S3 and in terms of quality S3 wins hands down. I don't understand it but a lot of things I don't understand. :?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I was looking for a Golf GTi 3 years ago when I bought the Cupra.

At the time a Golf GTi was about £21K but walk into a VW dealer and the one in the showroom was always £27K+

They tend to really really spec up the showroom cars as with the TT there are a shed load of options that can easy but the price well above RRP. Just had a quick look at the Golf R pricelist and there are lots of expensive options availiable on a car that is already upto £32,250 depending on model.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Any car with all the options is going to be pricey. Thats why there are so many specialist who do add ons after you have purchased (lucarative market).

40k is excessive though for a Volkswagen! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Here's one I made earlier:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Kell said:


> Here's one I made earlier:


Think I'll take a Cayman S thanks.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Most expensive S3 I could configure was for £39,805.00.

Veritable bargain... :roll:

I just think it's the wrong type of car to be that expensive.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> You'd have to be totally and utterly out of your mind to pay more that 10k for a new VW.
> The quality is laughable to be frank - have you seen inside a golf or a scirocco, cheap plastic everywhere.


Interestingly, in the first 7 months of my Roc, I have *not* had to have the following looked at

Steering Rack failure,
Squeaks from rear seats
Sagging Seats,
Glove box not locking

All these issues happened in the first 6 months of having the TT, so build quality to me is currently higher on the VW. The inside is not as finished as the TT admittedly , but then for the money, (best part of 4 grand less) all I am missing is Quattro. I have gained though, CD Changer, Touch Screen Radio, MMI set up, MFSW, Dual Zone Climate Control, VW version of Mag ride, and the option to have DSG with the 170TDI CR engine.

So to be honest, I think the value is good. also I like the look of the Roc, though rear view is a little limited!


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

autocar are running a new a8 - which came with £23K of options on it (total cost 80-odd K) 
move over fiat croma - that audi is going to steal your depreciation crown - the depreciation over three years is going to be in the region of 60K.

40K for a golf is insane. vw have lost touch with reality. i priced up a replacement transporter van last week and it was £30K - for a sodding panel van with a 4-pot 140ps motor, manual transmission 4-mo and some essentials like a/c. with everyone tightening their belts over the next 18 months the local vw dealer will be a ghost town. and the service is poor beyond measure.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

hooting_owl said:


> autocar are running a new a8 - which came with £23K of options on it (total cost 80-odd K)
> move over fiat croma - that audi is going to steal your depreciation crown - the depreciation over three years is going to be in the region of 60K.


Friend of mine's boss had a Quattroporte that lost that amount in TWO years.


----------

